# Blank mind/Can't process information



## David187 (Oct 25, 2015)

hi everyone my name is David I'm new to this site I have been suffering from a range of symptoms such as blank mindedness,short term and long term memory loss inability to think thoughts and extremely bad memory does this have anything to do with DP? If so how can I get rid of it? Any help is appreciated thanks


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

yep it sounds like dp. try to accept the felings as best you can . obsessing over them will create more symptoms.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2015)

It could be depression.

To qualify as DP/DR, you'd have to have some kind of disrupt in your experience of reality.


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

The symptoms you describe are very similar to my own - impaired concentration, focus and short term memory, getting things easily mixed up etc. Cognitive symptoms are a common element of DP, but can also be attributed to ongoing depression, like Futurebandit said. In my case, I have the above symptoms along with a 24/7 spaced out/unreal feeling (the disrupt in reality he mentioned), and I have been diagnosed with DP. So that is the key element to getting a diagnosis of DP, but the disorder itself will usually coexist with other symptoms, like the ones I referenced above.


----------



## montrealcanadiens1996 (Sep 18, 2015)

I can actually relate to this, one of the only posts where I see someone talking about long term memory loss. Have you seen it worsening?


----------

